# Unwanted gift card



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We've been given a Wyevale Garden Centre gift card for £10 but unfortunately aren't near enough one to be able to use it and can't use it in any other garden centre.
I thought I might be able to donate it to a charity but can't find one.
Any ideas anyone please?
Thanks.
Steph
PS I can't see that I can use it online either.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Julia's House. 

A Dorset based charity for children. Badly in need of funds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe a little auction among the members, someone will be able to make use of it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Steph

I am about 5 miles from Wyvale, I would be happy to give you face value for it on one VERY important condition, that being that you donate it to Julia's house. 

I used to run the local Mazda MX5 owners club. We did a visit a few years back and took the kids out for a spin in our various cars on a lovely sunny day. 

A very happy day but I don't mind admitting I was in tears all the way home. Julia's House is a hospice for children, they are simply freaking AWESOME in what they do, and the children are SO brave, a very humbling experience and I can feel my eyes filling up just recalling that very special day! 

Deal??

Andy

PM me and I will transfer the funds electronically.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd be more than happy to do that for such a good cause.
I wonder if I send you the card would you do the the donation directly to them for me?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Steph

I would be more than happy to do that. I can assure you that I most certainly will forward the full amount (with probably a little "top-up") 

I will PM you with my address

On their behalf Thank You. 

Andy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Andy. I'll put it in the post tomorrow.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PM me Andy 

And I'll double it 

Sandra


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

That's so kind Sandy. I've added a 'little something' too if you wouldn't mind passing it on Andy.
Thanks for doing this.
Steph


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sandra

I am not sure of what your last post is saying, could you clarify please as I don't want to make any assumptions .

PM if you prefer

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll give your charity £20 Andy 

These days I'm very wary about charity giving although I'm happy to give to recommended ones

I can send it direct or pass it onto you to donate 

Whichever is easiest

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sandra

PM sent


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheque in the post Andy 

In your name so they can claim the tax back

Every little helps 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sandra

Good point I hadn't thought about "Gift Aiding" any of it I will be sure to do so. 

You are a star*****

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I know Andy 

I have moments, few and far between its true 

The star bit is good

Not sure about the *****

Prob true though 

Sandra


----------

